# WTB Bluebird Battery cover/lid.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 10, 2015)

WTB Bluebird Battery cover/lid.

Any condition, repop or real.

Pm or email me

Tylernewsome09@yahoo.com

Thanks,
Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 10, 2015)

can make one


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 10, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> can make one




You can or I can? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 10, 2015)

I ..
how many you want


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 10, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> I ..
> how many you want




One please. Pm me a price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 11, 2015)

here ya go,,




convex is spot on (shadow lines flow into tank lines)





it will need a bit of finessing,(don't have your frame to fit it)
i made it a shade bigger so you can file it to fit your window  ..... the originals don't fit well




send your addy, can get it out tomorrow


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 11, 2015)

Beautifully done! Great work!
Stig are you Benny Hill of Great Britain?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks again stig! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NICKY (Jan 11, 2015)

TheSaint said:


> Beautifully done! Great work!
> Stig are you Benny Hill of Great Britain?




No not from Enland but is the man with the English wheel


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 12, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Thanks again stig!




on the way.....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 12, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> on the way.....




You're awesome. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks again Stig!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 15, 2015)

sahweeeeeet !  

when you find a screw, you can bend the tang on the rear "up" a skosh. the frt should be up a 1/4"ish , so it won't rattle when tightened


----------



## walter branche (Jan 15, 2015)

very nice , STIG is the english wheel man


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 15, 2015)

Unreal hats off to you guys! Both owner and fabricator, looks great...


----------

